# Yet an other build of Joreon Jorkman stirling 60



## rmartine (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is my latest build bsed on Jereon Jorkman stirling 60 plans found on this site.














A close-up of the crank







The engine next to its "garage"


----------



## awJCKDup (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice build, and I like the "garage"... Does the garage hold the engine well enough, without it banging around inside to be used for transportation? Very well done

John


----------



## dmartine1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello John, the box is tight enough to hold the base quite well. However, daddy used some heavy weight foam custom cut to make a packing insert (which does not show on the picture, sorry) to make sure that it does not bang.

I probably would not ship it through mail overseas .... but it is fairly secure.

Denis
(Roger's son who built the engnie)


----------



## Fingers (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicely done congratulations, I can see more of these being built.......
Jamie


----------



## RonP (Jan 8, 2013)

Greetings, the photos are great of your delightful model. I would love to build the Stirling but need to know where to source the test tube and if you made any changes to the plans etc Thank you Ron


----------



## surfside (Jan 10, 2013)

Incredibly made! Congratulations! I'd love to build one..


----------



## dmartine1 (Jan 20, 2013)

RonP said:


> Greetings, the photos are great of your delightful model. I would love to build the Stirling but need to know where to source the test tube and if you made any changes to the plans etc Thank you Ron



Hello RonP, dad built this engine almiost to the drawings. The trick with engines built around test tubes is to get the tube BEFORE starting to build the parts that fit with them. There are multiple brands / models of tubes so better get them beforehand and measure them exactly before cutting metal.

As for sources for test tubes Ebay turns out to be a good source.  

The critical dimensions with sterling engines are fits where leaks can occur. Sterling engine is like a refrigerator, it is a closed loop system. Air heated expands to build slight pressure inside and contracts to create a lower pressure allowing outsie pressure to push piston back in. Because of that, friction is the first enemy , leakage is the second one and heat transfer between the hot and cold side the last one. 

Hope this helps
Denis


----------



## dmartine1 (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fifteen-New...Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item4d07156f81

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Borosilicat...475?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6b4bc3db

Beware that you need to get tubes meant to be heated. Borosilicate or pyrex seem to be fine whereas standard culture tubes are not. They will break easily when heated.

If you have a local store which sells scientific material or school material for chemistry classes, you can then get them in small quantities.


----------

